# bunch of low down dirty mean sneaky PUFFers!



## shuckins

if you know what i'm talking about,then i'm probably talking to you!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

and so it begins......


----------



## Wills

Watch out! Those bombs are timed to explode when opened. 

Haha I'm sure there are some beautiful sticks inside of those.


----------



## David_ESM

Man... Some of those packages look a little worse for the wear. Surprised they didn't go off in transit with that treatment.

Well done fellas :thumb:


----------



## E Dogg

Good lord... I'd love to see what's in the big boxes opcorn:


----------



## stew

Well the Master has been Mastered by his Minions....and the blasting has only begun!!!!LOL


----------



## kapathy

tis but a flesh wound i think youll live.


----------



## 68 Lotus

BaHahaha!! Gonna be some Pudding Face here!! ound:


----------



## gasdocok

You guys realize, don't you, that since Ron has all these new cigars to smoke he has even more available for bombs...

Beware members of puff, beware!


----------



## Oldmso54

Rut Roh :eyebrows:


----------



## StogieNinja

Bwaaahahaha.


----------



## sligub

If anyone on here deserves this it's you Ron, I don't think even you can argue that.


----------



## shuckins

a few pics...


----------



## jp13

nice artwork Neal!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

stew said:


> Well the Master has been Mastered by his Minions....and the blasting has only begun!!!!LOL


as much as we might want to believe that,my friend..we know better.....what's in those boxes Ron can go through in 10-15 minutes...which is why he's The Master:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## shuckins

a few more pics...























































sadly in bombing there are casualties sometimes,and so was the case with these fine smokes. a moment of silence please...









thats all the pics.

i would like to thank everyone involved and say WELL DONE my friends. i was caught totally off guard by your surprise attack. i am definitely gonna enjoy the smokes,beverages,and friendships!!

it's good to be a PUFFer!


----------



## primetime76

awwww, poor Ron got bombed! LMAO Great work fallas! What is that? Do I hear whispering from within the walls of the board room? Hmmmm.....


----------



## sdlaird

Bravo. Good work! Maybe you guys slowed him down a bit. He at least has to open up those boxes, take a few pics, post em, put those puppies to rest in a humi etc. You may have saved a few poor newb souls! 

(But I really doubt it. You probably just made him mad.....) That wasn't an earthquate on the east coast, it was shuckins blowing open the door on his cooler of destruction and giving a Tarzan like scream!!!!! Watch out!


----------



## stew

So true Pete, it is only a pipe bomb dream to to think the "Master Mad Bomber" AKA Shuckins, could be brought down to his knees by his minions....but it is out of respect & fun that we attempt it with shit eating grins!!!


----------



## David_ESM

That last pic is a bit heart breaking...


----------



## Annie69

WOW, you must be really liked around here.


----------



## Rackir

Skylar says "BWAHAHAHAHA!!!". I don't know what that means.


----------



## primetime76

Annie69 said:


> WOW, you must be really liked around here.


Oh no Annie...I am sorry, but by posting in the new puffer fish forum AND THEN posting in a thread that Ron started, I fear for the life of you, your mailbox and your boyfriends life...Ron usually doesn't take kindly to Noobs mail boxes. :rip:


----------



## sweater88

Annie69 said:


> WOW, you must be really liked around here.


Ron is not just liked, he is admired and respected.

Ron you deserve every bit of it and it was a real honor for me to take part....somehow I think the carnage is just beginning


----------



## WyldKnyght

Annie69 said:


> WOW, you must be really liked around here.


You don't know the half of it Annie, beware, you're in his sights now...LOL


----------



## sweater88

WyldKnyght said:


> You don't know the half of it Annie, beware, you're in his sights now...LOL


and now he's gonna be rally mad!!! wlcome to PUFF, and to your mailbox, nice knowin' ya:smile:


----------



## Oldmso54

Annie69 said:


> WOW, you must be really liked around here.


I'll say it in a different way = "Katie (_or in this case Annie_) BAR THE DOOR!!"

And yes, Ron is liked, loved, respected and a legend here on Puff!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Glad they made it safe and sound. I tried my darndest to try and send something that might possibly kinda be newish. The unbanded one is from this guy: HabanosTorres.com.

While Ron has been on a bombing spree this month, it seems he is on the receiving end of them quite a bit too. My hunch is their is more to come.... time to refill the popcorn.


----------



## stew

OOHHHNNOOO, Annie you better get your gun!!!! Or at least build a nuclear blast prove bunker around your mailbox!!! Cant wait to see this carnage for being niave!!! LOL


----------



## smelvis

Jeez Ron
That seems mean why would they pick on little Old you?


----------



## 68 Lotus

Annie69 said:


> WOW, you must be really liked around here.


There's a line in the movie *"Sin City"*

That goes something like this!...:lol:

*Awe Sugar!....*.:tsk:* you done went and made the biggest mistake of your life! * :laugh:


----------



## Mr_mich

i love the "nuke Proof" art work. 

And it's always fun to see someone get a taste of their own medicine :smoke:


----------



## Dizzy

I have a very unsettling feeling in my stomach right now. The kind of precision that Shuckins is going to retaliate with can only be compared to dropping the A bomb on Hiroshima. Half this country will be back in the stone age before this is all over.


----------



## Zogg

hey ron, make pipe tobacco outta those broken smokes!


----------



## stew

Dizzy said:


> I have a very unsettling feeling in my stomach right now. The kind of precision that Shuckins is going to retaliate with can only be compared to dropping the A bomb on Hiroshima. Half this country will be back in the stone age before this is all over.


Are you crazy man!!!! Half the country....try the whole world will be back in the stone age like cavemen after Shuckins retaliates!!!!! Good God Help Us....you all better pack your long underwear for this one!!!LOL


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> a few pics...


Damn Neil if that don't really look like Ron, great job everyone. I'll bring up the rear when he's rested and has his feet up thinking he's safe :bounce:


----------



## ckay

That drawing is awesome


----------



## Reino

What a beautiful sight! =)

Enjoy all the carnage Ron!


----------



## Sarge

Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

that's awesome... :tu


Love the drawing & letter. F'n Sic!


----------



## quo155

Beautiful! Just beautiful!!!

Enjoy them there bombs...you deserve them all...and everything we own for your generosity...


----------



## titlowda

Ron, got your pudding? ound:


----------



## cartey

Nice retaliations!  
But I'm just gonna go out to say this:
I DIG THAT PINK HELLO KITTY TAPE, WHOEVER IT IS!


----------



## Rock31

Ron you gonna let them use your own tube against you?


----------



## titlowda

What until you see what I do with it:faint:


----------



## Annie69

haha, you guys are so funny. Does Ron like being picked on?


----------



## Oldmso54

Annie69 said:


> haha, you guys are so funny. Does Ron like being picked on?


Ron has many friends that protect him: zilla, cuzilla, dr bomb and probably someone I forgot - but nobody picks on Ron because Ron always wins = at least IMHO (in my humble opinion)


----------



## primetime76

Annie69 said:


> haha, you guys are so funny. Does Ron like being picked on?


You can oonly pick on Ron IF he has bombed you at least 75 times...because if he hasn't, you are not safe. Ron IS the Chuck Norris of cigars.


----------



## Annie69

so i guess he is the not-so secret santa of cigars.


----------



## stew

There is no secret about it....Ron is Santa Claus!!!!


----------



## primetime76

Annie69 said:


> so i guess he is the not-so secret santa of cigars.


Calling Ron, Santa, is an absolute insult to Ron...there is no way that Santa could match Ron's generosity! Just remember:

And they say, "You don't tug on Superman's cape,
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger
And you don't mess around with Ron!


----------



## primetime76

primetime76 said:


> Calling Ron, Santa, is an absolute insult to Ron...there is no way that Santa could match Ron's generosity! Just remember:
> 
> And they say, "You don't tug on Superman's cape,
> You don't spit into the wind
> You don't pull the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger
> And you don't mess around with Ron!


Do a search for "Ron's Stash"...impressive


----------



## nealw6971

I'm so damn giddy right now it's not even funny. Seeing all those bombs... and knowing... heh... that there's more... 

I can't even help it. Huge smile on my face and just enjoying this moment thinking that for one moment... Ron may have been speechless!


----------



## StogieNinja

Ron's stash is almost as impressive as Ron's 'stash!


----------



## Annie69

primetime76 said:


> Do a search for "Ron's Stash"...impressive


OMG!! Is he insane? does he own a cigar shop or something?I have to show this to my BF when he gets home from work! I mean no insult with the Santa rap just that he seemed very generous but wow, Now I am getting to where all the praise comes from.

P.S And that Chuck norris Thread is so funny!


----------



## jp13

primetime76 said:


> Do a search for "Ron's Stash"...impressive


or "Ron's 'stache" <-- equally as impressive


----------



## primetime76

Annie69 said:


> OMG!! Is he insane? does he own a cigar shop or something?I have to show this to my BF when he gets home from work! I mean no insult with the Santa rap just that he seemed very generous but wow, Now I am getting to where all the praise comes from.
> 
> P.S And that Chuck norris Thread is so funny!


Has his own cigar line...and the best part is that isn't his entire stash.


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

Amazing guys good job, very well deserved!


----------



## bwhite220

Congrats Ron! I have been here a very short time but I was astonished from day 1 at your absolute generosity! .....and then 2 weeks later, my mailbox blew up! Unreal!! We've never met but I can honestly say you are a hero of mine. Cheers!


----------



## Johnpaul

Kids leave the room for a minute......

Are they gone......

Is this guy Santa? So much better. Ron is real! He doesn't fake come down your chimney leaving presents of socks and underwear. He Blows up your mailbox with no thought to the carnage. Over 1,000 missiles. He is a mad man. And a friend. And a mentor. Thanks Shuckins.


----------



## Rackir

nealw6971 said:


> I'm so damn giddy right now it's not even funny. Seeing all those bombs... and knowing... heh... that there's more...
> 
> I can't even help it. Huge smile on my face and just enjoying this moment thinking that for one moment... Ron may have been speechless!


Perfectly said, now get the hell outa my head!


----------



## shuckins

swany's here,doing his best shuckins impersonation!









and he brought cigars









and whiskey! guess what we paired it with









i would get him to say a few words,but he's in cigar lala land...lol


----------



## bwhite220

ON MY WAY!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Swany is the luckiest boy on Earth right now....I was an Eagle Rare man when I was a whiskey drinker,but that Woodford Reserve looks damn fine,too.


----------



## Zogg

shuckins said:


> and whiskey! guess what we paired it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would get him to say a few words,but he's in cigar lala land...lol


whiskey and behike's..

Ron, you never cease to impress me XD


----------



## nealw6971

Rackir said:


> Perfectly said, now get the hell outa my head!


Sorry brother. LOL.


----------



## ShortFuse

Get 'em Rob!!! Nothing like stopping at a great BOTLs house during a PCS!

:rockon:


----------



## Rackir

shuckins said:


> swany's here,doing his best shuckins impersonation!
> 
> and whiskey! guess what we paired it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would get him to say a few words,but he's in cigar lala land...lol


Woodford and Cohibas? Tennessee huh? Give me 30 hours or so, I'm on my way!


----------



## kapathy

shuckins said:


> and whiskey! guess what we paired it with


theres whiskey in that photo? wierd i didnt see it


----------



## Swany

Not so much bourbon left in that there bottle. Guess it had a hole in it. And my head hurts for some reason.


----------



## primetime76

Swany said:


> Not so much bourbon left in that there bottle. Guess it had a hole in it. And my head hurts for some reason.


Tell me that you didn't drink Ron's "juice"?!?! If that bottle wasn't full when it arrived in Tenn...Swany might be in trouble! :nono:


----------



## quo155

Nice hit Rob! One a night that was for you two..._I can only imagine!!!_


----------



## sweater88

Behikes and woodford aside, how freakin cool would it be to share a bottle of whiskey and a couple of smokes with Ron?


----------



## primetime76

Ahhh, so Swany went TO RON's! I see...Rob you lucky SOB! I believe that it is every puffers DREAM to have a smoke and a drink with the man!


----------



## David_ESM

sweater88 said:


> Behikes and woodford aside, how freakin cool would it be to share a bottle of whiskey and a couple of smokes with Ron?


Much rather smoke with zilla. Seems like a much more interesting guy, er... Lizard... As long as he wasn't hungry at the time... Feed him first.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

So, it appears my Juggernautosity does not extend to my boxes (or my rushed packing was the culprit). Sad, but considering the way this week as gone I shouldn't be surprised. I'll probably resend (have to replace one of the smokes as it was the last of my stock of that particular smoke) in the near future. Overall though, looks like quite the amazing hit, you deserve it, Ron.


----------



## shuckins

more landed today!
i'll get some pics up later today...


----------



## Mr_mich

shuckins said:


> more landed today!
> i'll get some pics up later today...


:target: :target: :target: :target: :target:


----------



## sweater88

:biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

primetime76 said:


> Ahhh, so Swany went TO RON's! I see...Rob you lucky SOB! I believe that it is every puffers DREAM to have a smoke and a drink with the man!


au contraire,mon Capitan..it's every Puffer's dream to be ADOPTED by the man.


----------



## Oldmso54

Lucky Rob :rapture:


----------



## primetime76

Freakin Rob's breath smells like Ron's cigars! (too far??)



Oldmso54 said:


> Lucky Rob :rapture:


----------



## ShortFuse

Any leopard print duct tape today??? I saw some "Hello Kitty" yesterday and I'm wondering if we'll go all the way today!


----------



## shuckins

from danfish









from 68 lotus...pudding!









and the herfabomber showed up too!




































you guys are getting good at this...lol

they all look fantastic,and i can't wait to dive into 'em!
thank you very much for everything!!


----------



## Mr_mich

Holly crap did the herfabomber show up! :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:


----------



## David_ESM

Not kidding. Impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54

That's definitely Pete's style!! :smokin:


----------



## smelvis

Nice stuff guy's Congrats Ron hows the pudding


----------



## primetime76

WOW! Pete is a sick, SICK man! Glad you are ZK bro! LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

WOW, Amazing Guys!! Enjoy the smokes and spirit Ron, you really deserve them. And it is about time I should add! 


:thumb: :clap2:


----------



## Danfish98

I was feeling pretty good about my little stick of dynamite and then Herfabomber's nuke showed up....HOLY CRAP MAN...great hit!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

you should feel good about your package,Dan...you sent him some kickass sticks....besides,this wasn't about sending cigars to Ron...that runs in the same vein as introducing 20-year old blondes to Hugh Hefner...this is about showing respect to a truly great and generous friend to each and every one of us(even if he did blast my mailbox to bits)...this was an epic mass bombing and I'm just honored to have been a part of it.
you guys are freakin' amazing

enjoy the sticks,Ron..you deserve every last one of them.


----------



## horseshoe

That is truly amazing! Way to go, after watching all the pain he's handed out, I can't imagine a better target!

Enjoy Ron.


----------



## nealw6971

Danfish98 said:


> I was feeling pretty good about my little stick of dynamite and then Herfabomber's nuke showed up....HOLY CRAP MAN...great hit!


Bro, it's not about the sticks... it's about giving, respect, and fun! 

The sticks you sent were excellent choices and any BOTL or SOTL would be happy to smoke them.


----------



## nealw6971

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you should feel good about your package,Dan...you sent him some kickass sticks....besides,this wasn't about sending cigars to Ron...that runs in the same vein as introducing 20-year old blondes to Hugh Hefner...this is about showing respect to a truly great and generous friend to each and every one of us(even if he did blast my mailbox to bits)...this was an epic mass bombing and I'm just honored to have been a part of it.
> you guys are freakin' amazing
> 
> enjoy the sticks,Ron..you deserve every last one of them.


+1 Brother.


----------



## Danfish98

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you should feel good about your package,Dan...you sent him some kickass sticks....besides,this wasn't about sending cigars to Ron...that runs in the same vein as introducing 20-year old blondes to Hugh Hefner...this is about showing respect to a truly great and generous friend to each and every one of us(even if he did blast my mailbox to bits)...this was an epic mass bombing and I'm just honored to have been a part of it.
> you guys are freakin' amazing
> 
> enjoy the sticks,Ron..you deserve every last one of them.


Comparing bombing Ron with cigars to introducing a 20 year old blonde to Hef is brilliant! I'm also quite honored to be a part of such an awesome mass bombing and you're right that the cigars weren't really the point. You have, however, given me something to aspire to and one day I'll send out a bomb like that too :mischief:


----------



## FWTX

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you should feel good about your package,Dan...you sent him some kickass sticks....besides,this wasn't about sending cigars to Ron...that runs in the same vein as introducing 20-year old blondes to Hugh Hefner...this is about showing respect to a truly great and generous friend to each and every one of us(even if he did blast my mailbox to bits)...this was an epic mass bombing and I'm just honored to have been a part of it.
> you guys are freakin' amazing
> 
> enjoy the sticks,Ron..you deserve every last one of them.


No fair!!!
You're supposed to take the bands off and let him figure out what is what, remember? :evil:

(super hit Pete Herfabomber!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Danfish98

FWTX said:


> No fair!!!
> You're supposed to take the bands off and let him figure out what is what, remember? :evil:
> 
> (super hit Pete Herfabomber!!!!!!!!!!!)


Take the bands off and send a bunch of Ron Mexico's, Raji's Untimely Demise, and Thompson house blends. That's probably the only shot that new guy that started a war with Shuckins has of winning ound:


----------



## shuckins

a few more landed today,and it looks like the canadians have joined in!




























from 4pistonjosh


























that cow book is hilarious john!

once again my heartfelt thanks to everyone involved!
i have lot's of new stuff to try,along with plenty of my favorites!!


----------



## Danfish98

With the stash you have Ron, I'm shocked we can still find sticks you haven't tried before. Great job everyone and I'm honored to have been a part of it!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Glad the cigars showed up in good shape. The trinidad is a NC and the 4piston cigar is a La tradicion cubana cigar I had made to hand out to good customers at the races. Its fairly mild but its a good smoke and I have had some long ash adventures with them.


----------



## Swany

sweater88 said:


> Behikes and woodford aside, how freakin cool would it be to share a bottle of whiskey and a couple of smokes with Ron?


Well, it was pretty f'in cool bro. Great host, he fed me, got me drunk and I enjoyed soo many great cigars. Will definatly try to stop by anytime Im traveling.


----------



## Swany

primetime76 said:


> Ahhh, so Swany went TO RON's! I see...Rob you lucky SOB! I believe that it is every puffers DREAM to have a smoke and a drink with the man!


To the tune of despicable me, "lightbulb":clap2:


----------



## BMack

Great job guys! You truly couldn't have picked a better brother.


----------



## sweater88

Swany said:


> Well, it was pretty f'in cool bro. Great host, he fed me, got me drunk and I enjoyed soo many great cigars. Will definatly try to stop by anytime Im traveling.


Did he feed you pudding and duck jerky? Just askin...

I don't think anyone here would doubt how gracious a host Ron would be considering his generosity...You got to do something everyone would love to do, thats awsome bro


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

FWTX said:


> No fair!!!
> You're supposed to take the bands off and let him figure out what is what, remember? :evil:
> 
> (super hit Pete Herfabomber!!!!!!!!!!!)


that would've been a slap in the face to your Herfabomb,Sir..I consider each Herfabomb to be a unique expression of my creativity....besides,doing it to you was funny....if I did that to Ron he would've blown up my neighborhood.

I'm crazy...not stupid.


----------



## ShawnBC

Glad the cigars made it safe and sound, and I hope that you'll enjoy them! Thanks for what you do to this community!


----------



## Reino

Great job picking the victim Sarge!

Hope you enjoy *All* the destruction Ron! You absolutely deserve everything you get and more!


----------



## Sarge

Reino said:


> Great job picking the victim Sarge!
> 
> Hope you enjoy *All* the destruction Ron! You absolutely deserve everything you get and more!


yeah unfortunately it's just going to get tougher from here out. I'm sure we'll have some fun w/ it and find some great BOTLs to hit next, then after, then afterwards, and so on...

I'm assuming everyone is checking in here and keeping tabs on this thread more than the start up thread so before it slips my mind....

I just want to take a minute to give a big heart felt Thank You to all of you guys who came out and participated in Round [Nuclear Strike] 3. You guys are amazing & you BOTL are the ones who make these Strikes such a Great, Grand & Nuclear event. I was quite surprised this round since few were actually told who the target was going to be and yet 29 of you, plus myself, showed up to Bomb Ron. Thank You all for making this another successful, sweet, & incredible Event. Light up something special in celebration. :tu

Enjoy the great cigars bud [Ron], you deserve em.


----------



## Oldmso54

WELL DONE Sarge!!! :first:


----------



## nealw6971

Excellent job, Sarge. Thanks for coordinating this. The target was well-deserving and I was equally impressed by all of my BOTLs who participated and egged everyone on.

Nicely Done!


----------



## sweater88

Thanks for setting this up Sarge, it was truly an honor to take part in this. I'm glad I joined Puff when I did so I didn't miss out. Ron is an absolutely deserving target and all the BOTLs on the site that took part and commented deserve to smoke well today....Ron, enjoy brother


----------



## shuckins

i thought i was out of danger,but nooooo,a couple more landed today



























fantastic cigars guys!!
thank you very much for targeting me!


----------



## stew

Sarge, your efforts and cordination on this mission brought it to excellence. The target couldn't have been anyone more deserving, Ron AKA "The Mad Bomber Shuckins", who is the supreme BOTL. The man is a legend in generosity and bombing. If there was a Nobel Peace Price for Cigar Bombing's, Ron would be the reciepant year after year. It was an honor to take part in this showing of admiration and respect for a great BOTL. Enjoy Ron!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

jimbo jumps on the pile!!










i thought it was over,but nooooo


----------



## Un0fficial

*note to self*

If I ever get the opportunity to bomb Ron, include puddin'.


By the way, I'm from Texas... It's Puddin'... not Pudding.


----------



## nealw6971

Un0fficial said:


> *note to self*
> 
> If I ever get the opportunity to bomb Ron, include puddin'.
> 
> By the way, I'm from Texas... It's Puddin'... not Pudding.


Ya' know... you sure seem to take an awful lot of notes... hmmmm...


----------



## jp13

Un0fficial said:


> By the way, I'm from Texas... It's Puddin'... not Pudding.


+1

Sometimes made with nanners


----------



## Un0fficial

nealw6971 said:


> Ya' know... you sure seem to take an awful lot of notes... hmmmm...


This was the first one, the second note to self I had to add the crown.


----------



## Un0fficial

jp13 said:


> +1
> 
> Sometimes made with nanners


Dude, nanner puddin' is delicious. My mom makes the best.


----------



## primetime76

shuckins said:


> i thought i was out of danger,but nooooo,a couple more landed today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic cigars guys!!
> thank you very much for targeting me!


Derek dude..that is hands down the BEST letter that I have seen written on Puff...I am actually laughing out loud in my office..."WORDS are not as powerful as STICKS" and "appropriate gensture is to hit you with sticks"...good stuff bro! LOL


----------



## Danfish98

primetime76 said:


> Derek dude..that is hands down the BEST letter that I have seen written on Puff...I am actually laughing out loud in my office..."WORDS are not as powerful as STICKS" and "appropriate gensture is to hit you with sticks"...good stuff bro! LOL


A ZK complimenting a squid. What is this world coming to?!? +1 on the great letter though. I also literally loled.


----------



## shuckins

just when i thought it was over thom (shortfuse) had his wife smack me!

and i think she means business...lol










thanks thom!
and tell your wife i said Well Done!


----------



## sweater88

Awsome...more fallout from the nuke!!!! Well deserved Ron, without a doubt


----------



## Un0fficial

Very nice


----------



## Ronjohn

That's what I call a mother load. It would interesting to see whats in those boxes.


----------

